

Kickstarter Economics 101: The True Costs of a Successful Project - keywonc
http://littlemight.com/kickstarter-economics-101-the-true-costs-of-a-successful-project/

======
timrosenblatt
This should be mandatory reading for everyone running a Kickstarter or
similar. Great breakdown of costs.

~~~
keywonc
Kudos for their transparency. I hope this helps make it clear that the core
value of doing a Kickstarter project is creating an engaged community of your
fans, not making profit.

